# يفل جموعها



## Interprete

سلام عليكم
عندي سؤال بخصوص النص التالي والجزء الاخير منه

فقد قضت العقول، وحكم المعقول والمنقول، بأن هذه الخلافة العلية، المجاهدة المتوكلة الفاسية. هي ظل الله الممدود على الأنام، وحبله الذي به الاعتصام، وفي سلك طاعته يجب الانتظام، فهي التي أبرأت الدين عند اعتلاله، وأغمدت سيف العدوان عند انسلاله، وأصلحت الأيام بعد فسادها، ونفقت سوق العلم بعد كسادها، وأوضحت طرق البر عند انتهاجها، وسكنت أقطار الأرض عند ارتجاجها وأحيت سنن المكارم بعد مماتها وأماتت رسوم المظالم بعد حياتها وأخمدت نار الفتنة عند اشتعالها، وأنقضت حكام البغي عند استقلالها وشادت مباني الحق على عماد التقوى، واستمسكت من التوكل على الله بالسبب الأقوى فلها العز الذي عقد تاجه على مفرق الجوزاء، والمجد الذي جر أذياله على مجرة السماء، والسعد الذي رد على الزمان غض شبابه والعدل الذي أهل الإيمان مديد أطنانه والجود الذي قطر سحابه اللجين والنضار والبأس الذي فيه غمامة الدار الموار، والنصر الذي تفض كتائبه الأجل، والتأييد الذي بعض غنائمه الدول والبطش الذي سبق سيفه العذل والأناة التي لا يمل عندها الأمل والحزم الذي يسد على الأعداء وجوه المسارب *والعزم الذي يفل جموعها قبل قراع الكتائب*

ما هو ال *ها *بعد جموع؟ ليس هنا اسم مؤنث قبل هذا الجزء
يبدو أنه يشير إلى الأعداء لكن أعداء ليس مؤنثا
وشكرا


----------



## WadiH

الأقرب أنها عائدة على الأعداء كما ذكرت، ويجوز في اللغة أن يشار للأعداء بالتأنيث لأنه جمع تكسير.


----------

